# TNA throws in towel, concedes Monday Night.



## Bob Hubbard (May 4, 2010)

Went from a strong start to a lot of missed opportunities, even crappier booking, and waaaay too much Hogan.



> SpikeTV issued the following press release:    *ReAction Joins TNA Wrestling Night On Thursday, June 24 At  8:00pm
> 
> New York, NY   Spike TV will launch the re-branded TNA Thursdays,  featuring    the TNA iMPACT! on Thursday, May 13 (9:00-11:00pm ET/PT).
> 
> ...


----------



## Omar B (May 4, 2010)

Oh, this thread is about wrestling.  I saw TNA and thought something else.  Carry on with your men in tights gab.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 4, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Grenadier (May 5, 2010)

It's going to be tough for anyone to compete with Vince MacMahon's empire for Monday nights.  Nobody's really given them any competition ever since the better days of WCW.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 5, 2010)

I get the feeling that the idea was to try to be WCW again, and that boat's long gone.  The fan base is different today than what it was back then, and alot of the scripting so far has been to try and out wwf wwe. Same pacing, same talk talk talk talk talk intermixed with a few minutes of matches here and there.  I think the big mistakes were too many old timers no one cared about, too much talk, and too little in ring action.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 5, 2010)

That, and what on earth are they thinking with a lot of the storylines? Abyss being given Hogan's Hall Of Fame ring? What is that but a spit in the face of fans of wrestling in general, WWE and Hogan in particular? Oh, and there may be a slight mis-judgement of the audience with Orlando Jordans current direction.... I mean, all power to the guy, very happy for him to be who he is, but I don't know that that is the right way to put it across to the fanbase....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 5, 2010)

You mean the stereotypical flaming gay, squirting himself with lotion ala a cumshot, etc?  I'd expect that from Vince, not TNA.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 5, 2010)

Nah, Vince would go the two girl thing, not the boy-boy scene. Anyone remember Eric Bischoff and his wars with little Steph over his HLA "concept"?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 5, 2010)

I dunno, I mean Vince always liked the big muscle guys over the less chiseled ones, and he was big on the whole incest angle thing.


----------

